# Wiring AFX/Tomy Electronic Lap Counter To Timing System



## Delmerson (Jan 5, 2015)

It doesn't seem cost effective to rig home, two lane, snap together tracks with a routed computer timing system. The Slot Dragon system is good but optimizes short burst, drag race style competition. Rumor has it that Tomy is developing their recently released electronic lap counter to include a lap timing function. Has anyone explored using the existing Tomy trigger system to activate a timing function?


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought slot dragon also made a lap timer system for circuit racing as well as drag racing?


----------



## Delmerson (Jan 5, 2015)

Slot Dragon makes a pretty cool system but it is optimized to drag racing and conventional lap count races. I'm definately taking a look at it. I'm also exploring a simpler lap timing system that would simply count up laps and record times. This may be unrealistic but I'm looking to replicate some sort of timed race set up without going to the expense of purchasing a full blown routed track computer system.

I was just checking to see if some electronic wiz had dissected the new Tomy digital lap counter as one would think its trigger device could be adapted to some sort of timing system.
DCF


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

A stand alone system will work well for a lot of people, but computer based systems are far more flexible. Now that flat panel monitors are fairly cheap you can mount one so that you can check your lap times without having to stop. Trackmate has a voice feature that calls out your lap times, it only works for one lane at a time however. A computer based system can remember your best lap, which is a nice feature to have if you are tuning a car. Originally I had a TrikTrax unit that toggles between counting and timing laps. After I upgraded to Trackmate I left the TrikTrax in place as a backup.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I got a pair of matching flat panel monitors at the good will. Total cost $20 dollars. How can that be expensive, and the computer system is an old referb machine I had sitting around.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

I was on the slot dragon web site the other day and it says their system not only counts laps but gives lap times and best lap for not just drag racing but also circuit racing for 2 lane plastic tracks. Maybe i read wrong. They do have a couple of different systems as well and they are working on a 4 lane system and an upgrade to 4 lane for the 2 lane system as well, thats what they said in an email they sent me when i inquired about it.


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

I think the most cost-effective way to get a fully functional timing system is Greg Braun's LapTimer 2000. I used this system for years on four-lane Tomy plastic track before graduating to Trackmate. The software is free, and he has posted diagrams on how to wire the sensors . . . or you can buy a pre-made kit with cable and photo sensors for a two-lane track for $100. If you have a "modern" computer with only USB ports, then you'll also need a cheap converter since Braun's cables use parallel and serial ports. LapTimer 2000 doesn't have the race management features of TrackMate (driver rotation, points scoring, etc.) but it's great for testing, tuning, and running informal races. It does record lap times, best lap, etc. for up to four lanes.

I'm not associated with Braun, just a satisfied customer.

Check it out here: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ under "Lap Timer."

Cheers,
Rick V.


----------



## Delmerson (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys, very helpful.
D


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't know if you have them or not but, there are smartphone apps that will time and count laps. And the [ne I use is Slot Car Trainer Pro on my Android devices. You will just need 2 of them and set the camera eyes directly over the lane. It beeps every lap and when you turn the fastest lap it will give you a heads up on that. The Slot Car Trainer app even has a free version. And that works just the same. I think the paid version is under $5. It works for me.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Worth a look.
http://www.genuinehotrod.com/itemgroup/drag-tracks-slot-car-racing-system


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You can easily build a timing system from Brauns site, parts from Radio shack will cost you about $15 bucks for a 4 lane setup, plus the cable for whatever type of computer connection you need. All very easily done and they work pretty good, you might get a ghost lap with t-jets now & then. I have built 4 systems for my tracks, so very easy to do, I think I posted a thread on here with parts, pictures & instructions. 

Be glad to help anyone trying to build these

Boosted


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> ...parts from Radio shack...


Not sure if you guys have heard but Radio Shack filed for bankruptcy last week. They are based here in the DFW area and all the local stores are liquidating inventory. If you have one locally check it out before it's too late. They are planning on selling some of the stores to one of the wireless companies (maybe Sprint) but even if they do I imagine we have seen the last of the Radio Shack we have known for years if what they are saying holds true.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Radio Shack is the only local place that I can buy electronic parts. It would be a shame if the entire chain closed up. They have been closing poorly performing stores for years.
There used to be mom and pop electronic parts stores all over the place, nearly all of them are gone now, so I guess that I will have to buy everything on line. That is really murder when all you need is a small item, but you still have to pay a lot for postage and will also have to wait a few days for it to show up.


----------

